# What are YOU getting for Christmas??



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

What are you getting for Christmas? I for one am getting 3 cans of Right Guard, (one from each of my little elves) flannel sheets for the King Size bed, possibly sex....... and maybe a Milky Way bar. No, definately a Milky Way bar.

Please forgive me if I offended anyones sensabilities in this thread. I celebrate Christmas and am being totally un-PC here. If you are a Pagan or celebrate Chaunaka or even Kwanza. It's all good. Just list what you are getting if you know.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I'm hopin' for a new duty bag and maybe a BJ.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

VOR @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> I get to work. Again.
> 
> With any luck the kids will sleep past 07 so I can at least see the look on their faces when they see what's around the tree.


Awww...that's kinda sad.

I wish I knew what I was getting. I've been so good this year and haven't pestered the hell out of my husband...or gone looking!

BUT My parents are getting us night tables to match our bed....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I get to come home for from here (for 12 days) and see my 20 month old twins and wife for the first time in a year and the last time for almost another 2 years. this will be approx. 50 days TOTAL i have spent with them since their birth... i am scared to death that they will either not remember me or worst yet be scared of this "stranger". all i want for christmas is dunkin donuts med/reg coffee, maybe snow and daughters that know who the hell I am.  

ya know we are responsible for the dismantling, RSP, and emergency destruction of anything from a blackcat firecracker and a chinese nuclear warhead and everything in between, we have a $50,000 price tag on our heads and we are surrounded by a million people who would luv to just kill us- and the only thing that truly scares me are those little girls and my relationship (or lack there of) with them. isn't there a country song about this?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Congrats EOD1 !! Enjoy your time home! Bring some ground DD coffee back with ya.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

A job offer from VSP... hopefully


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a few bags of ground D &amp; D, its just not the same. I even found a D &amp; D in Qatar it is god awful. its just different thats all, its not the same outside of new england.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

EOD1 @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> i have a few bags of ground D & D, its just not the same. I even found a D & D in Qatar it is god awful. its just different thats all, its not the same outside of new england.


You need to bring some styrofoam cups back with you. That's where the flavor really comes from. :wink:

Seriously though, Your first post should remind us of the sacrifices that you (and all of those who are over there with you) are making. I'm very happy that you will be able to spend the holidays with your family. With that, a heartfelt Thank-you.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1 @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> I get to come home for from here (for 12 days) and see my 20 month old twins and wife for the first time in a year and the last time for almost another 2 years. this will be approx. 50 days TOTAL i have spent with them since their birth... i am scared to death that they will either not remember me or worst yet be scared of this "stranger". all i want for christmas is dunkin donuts med/reg coffee, maybe snow and daughters that know who the hell I am.


Safe trip home...Your little girls may not remember you at first...but it will come to them. Don't worry if they cry. They still love and know you deep down. It will resurface before you can blink!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*I asked Santa for a Sexy State Trooper (who doesn't have a wife, kids or any other psychological problems) with a big red bow... :jump: *


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well, after reading EOD's post, Im going to go ahead and shut my mouth. Thanks man, you have alot more balls than most of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I hope I get a new job for Christmas. [-o&lt;


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> I hope I get a new job for Christmas. [-o<


Oh that would be great.....Unfortunately I know I won't hear about mine until AFTER the holidays....


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

kttref @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> Officer Dunngeon @ Fri Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I get a new job for Christmas. [-o<
> ...


Come on I think you Live for Barnes and Noble!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

I've hung up my stockings, actually they are panty hose, hoping Santa will fill them appropriately. :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Be careful for what you wish for. Santa could fill those hose with a pair of hairy legs and a Yule log with a couple of Christmas balls. Unless that's what you were going for...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

cj3441 @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> Come on I think you Live for Barnes and Noble!


Hahaha..nope this job is paying me $7.25 an hour...I really don't think I live for this...But I'll become fully alive when CSP calls and says they want me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun 05 Dec said:


> Be careful for what you wish for. Santa could fill those hose with a pair of hairy legs and a Yule log with a couple of Christmas balls. Unless that's what you were going for...


Ha ha ha Ho Ho Ho, No, that would be a big disappointment. But I did get a good laugh from your post.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I have everything I could want  , T-Cop usually gets me things I wouldn't even think of, last year it was a diamond ring and a satellite radio for my car.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Mikey
I can see a duty bag but good luck getting the other thing that you want.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope to get any of the following:

1. A new suppressed rifle, I am torn between a .45 ACP rifle , .44 special, or a .22 LR.
I want it to be bolt action and very quiet.

2. A new tractor

3. A small welding kit for at home.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> cj3441 @ Sun Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on I think you Live for Barnes and Noble!
> ...


Damn, 7.25?? I think that Mass. Minimum wage is higher than that...



female PO said:


> I have everything I could want , T-Cop usually gets me things I wouldn't even think of, last year it was a diamond ring and a satellite radio for my car.


He always was a nice guy... even with the Orange hair :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BAHHHHH HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah $7.25 is like slave labor...But I need any extra money I can get....and since I had never worked retail before no one would have hired me...so I'm at BN...At least I get 50% on Cheesecake Factory!!! I'm gonna get fat working there...so much for losing 45lbs!


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

7 day cruise to the Caribbean. B:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm getting the day off for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Let's keep that on the D L ...................POOR MIKE!


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

As a father I am expecting the annual bottle of High Karate and soap on a rope! . :lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

a Cross pen set, a car charger for my cell phone, and whatever my kid picked out for me at the "Santa's Helper" thing he went to last week


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't know what i am getting but I asked mom for new slippers and a book I have been to cheap to buy for myself. 
I have pretty much everything I need so anything extra would be gravy.
I am hope I get an early gift and get X-mas eve off( big family party) I don't mind
that i am working on x-mas, I would rather see someone with a spouse and kids get it off.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

A new freaking boiler and water tank.  Maybe an 05 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a Hemi in the Spring.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Hopefully, a new Chief


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

michaelbos @ Thu 09 Dec said:


> Hopefully, a new Chief


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Im hoping for a 12 ga. Remington Model 870 SPS with their new 23" Super Slug barrel for deer next year.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

A Red Ryder BB gun :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey it's Christmas, I'll take whatever gift I get.... but there better be a "piece of action" in my stocking from "Mrs' Claus" :wink: .

I think the Mrs' needs one of these:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

RPD931 @ Fri 10 Dec said:


> Hey it's Christmas, I'll take whatever gift I get.... but there better be a "piece of action" in my stocking from "Mrs' Claus" :wink: .
> 
> I think the Mrs' needs one of these:


Very nice!! I'll take one of those for my GF.

I just recieved my first Xmas gift for myself A BOSE Acoustimass 6 System for my room my GF is getting me a Skil 6 pc Laser guided 18 Volt tool kit and my parents are getting me a TV 27" flat screen tube tv. Then the random crap you get for xmas.

Scott :santa:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll take one of these for Christmas:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Fri 10 Dec said:


> I'll take one of these for Christmas:


Yeah baby you know where this is goin..... Oh yeah 14" of polycarbonate....

Ha ha ha I had to..

Scott


----------

